# New Kid on the Block - Question on how to replace drill bit on Craftsman 19.2v Driver



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

claims 1 said:


> Hi Everybody! You want "dumber than dirt"? Here I am. My son deployed to Europe; left me his Craftsman 19.2 volt Drill/Driver, but took the owner's manual with him(at least, I don't have it). Basic question - how does one remove and replace the drill bits?:jester:


 
one at a time is best:jester: unless you have a lot of holes to drill:jester:

welcome to the site


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

on the left side of the drill compress the "reverse/forward buttom." When the button is compressed on the RIGHT side its foward and the LEFT side its reverse.

Compress the left side with your thumb on your right hand, grab onto the chuck (the black part of the drill on the head), pull the trigger and it should loosen the "teeth" around the bit.


----------

